# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire-Belly Toad Escaped Enclosure - HELP!!

## Andry

Oh no, I read in care articles about not leaving a single gap in enclosures because frogs and toads will get out, but I figured they must have been talking about tree frogs or other because mine barely jump wee-high and hardly ever even jump.  They don't even use the entire area of their habitat and it's only a 5 gallon tank.  We've had them for about 3 weeks now and so far they've been doing great.  Okay, so it is Cricket and FedEx, that is their names.  I was told Cricket was female and FedEx is male.  I've attached pictures of both and then pictures of their habitat now so that you can see how it was set up including the small gap where I assume Cricket got out through.  

We just realized this morning that she was not in her enclosure.  How long will it be until she dries out?  I put styrofoam plates all over the house with dechlorinized water in each one.  I am hoping that she will be in one of those plates when we arrive home this afternoon.  The last I saw cricket was yesterday around 5 pm in her enclosure.  She could have gotten out anytime after that or throughout the night.  

They are up high on a counter in the kitchen so I am not sure if toads can survive that fall.  What else can I try to do to find her or get her to come out of wherever she is - that is if she's not stuck somewhere?

We looked as best as we could in dark places, under the sofa's, behind the fridge....but she's small and dark in color.  She blends in to anything dark.  I am so afraid for her.

Info on the care we have given them:  We handled the toads the first couple of days we had them.  Maybe once a day for two days.  After that, I told the kids we should really not handle them unless we have too.  So, we have not handled them after that.  We feed them 2-3 crickets each every two days.  They are dusted with calcium and fed before feeding to our toads.  We have changed their enclosure a few times trying to get it right for them.

First terrarium with water bowl.  Then water with lad bowl.  Then back to terrarium with two water bowls and a couple of branches.  Last, terrarium with one water bowl.  They have always had a water plant in the enclosure and in the water bowl.  Last week I changed that plant because I accidentally cracked the stem and put in a vine coming out from the water bowl and shown in the pics.  Since I took out the second water bowl they seem to just hang out on the side of the tank where there is a water bowl and they stopped exploring the rest of the tank.  Oh, and the terrarium has been changed as well.  First just mulch, then when I saw that it stuck to them too much, I put pebbled rocks on it - only some.  Then later I decided to add more to cover the mulch completely.  Then I saw they had more difficulty seeing the crickets because the crickets where the same color as the pebbles.  Also, I saw one toad accidentally grab a pebble with the cricket and thankfully spit out the pebble immediately.  After seeing that, I decided to put large dark rocks to cover the smaller pebbles.  After this I noticed FedEx (our green male frog) stopped exploring the habitat and stayed where the water bowl was.  Cricket (our dark female toad) as well.  Also, the crickets were easily hiding under the rocks and staying there so harder for the toads to eat them.  I was already thinking what else should I do to make it better.

Personality wise:  Cricket (missing female toad) doesn't mind being held nor me reaching in fixing the enclosure.  She could care less.  She would not run from us, nor did she stop hunting or eating while we were trying to fix something in the enclosure.  FedEx is more afraid and always tries to get away.  They seem to not mind each other either.  Fedex spends more time in the water and Cricket more on land.

Here is the tank and what the pebbles and water whole and plant looks like:


This is FedEx, worrying about Cricket:


The gap in the tank:


Pic of Cricket:

----------


## JeffX

Well you need to fix that gap, or you're going to lose Fedex.  As far as finding them.  I'd take a flashlight and start looking under everything.  I've only lost one, and found him twenty minutes later hopping across the floor.

----------


## Andry

> Well you need to fix that gap, or you're going to lose Fedex.  As far as finding them.  I'd take a flashlight and start looking under everything.  I've only lost one, and found him twenty minutes later hopping across the floor.


Yes, I immediately closed the gap.  It was just a matter of closing it, we just had it open because I left the hose for the mister hanging in the tank most of the time.  We weren't careful because we never see them hopping that high.  I've never seen them hop even half the tank high, much less as high as the lid and they can't stick to the glass, so, it must have been hard for her to get out.  I don't get it.  But she is obviously out!  And I am very scared she's going to get hurt or that I will not find her in time.

----------


## JeffX

> Yes, I immediately closed the gap.  It was just a matter of closing it, we just had it open because I left the hose for the mister hanging in the tank most of the time.  We weren't careful because we never see them hopping that high.  I've never seen them hop even half the tank high, much less as high as the lid and they can't stick to the glass, so, it must have been hard for her to get out.  I don't get it.  But she is obviously out!  And I am very scared she's going to get hurt or that I will not find her in time.


I've seen mine climbing the corners of the tank.  That is probably how it got out.

----------


## firefly

Hi Andry - I didn't think they could climb either, until I spotted one of my FBTs right at the very top of the glass, & in the centre too - not in the corner !! 

I've also seen another of my toads jump up from the substrate & land on the side of the tank, sticking there for about 10 seconds. Amazing. 

They are crafty little beggars, & suprise me every day  :Smile: 

I do hope you find Cricket soon poor little thing. Good luck

----------


## Kurt

Just keep your eyes peeled and good luck. For better substrates see the fire-bellied care article.

----------


## Andry

> Hi Andry - I didn't think they could climb either, until I spotted one of my FBTs right at the very top of the glass, & in the centre too - not in the corner !! 
> 
> I've also seen another of my toads jump up from the substrate & land on the side of the tank, sticking there for about 10 seconds. Amazing. 
> 
> They are crafty little beggars, & suprise me every day 
> 
> I do hope you find Cricket soon poor little thing. Good luck



Thanks all.  Can someone tell me how long I have before it's too late for this guy?  How long before he dries out?  I know it takes a week or so for them to survive food wise, right?

----------


## Kurt

I would guess it wouldn't survive without water after 48 hours, at most. The actual time is probably a lot shorter.

----------


## findiviglio

Hello,

I've found escaped leopard frogs and American toads by checking pans of water at varying time throughout the night.. an hour or so after it becomes dark is a good time  - if not then set an alarm for a few hours later, etc.

Good luck, Frank

----------


## Andry

Thank you ALL!!  

WE FOUND CRICKET!!! HURRAY!!!

My daughter got home first and walked around very quietly. She saw that one of the water had dust and fuzz in it and then saw a trail and it was sitting next to a pair of black crocks. Whew!!  Learned a good leason today.

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Kurt

Thats awesome!

----------


## Tropicok

Soooooo glad you found your frog.  They can hide right before your eyes.  All the best with them from now on.   I am forgetful about putting the lid back on the cricket container and the darn things can be expensive when they escape.  I finally broke down and bought a Cricket Keeper and it's the best and easiest gadget I have.  

Frogs are contagious, they cause smiles.   :Frog Smile:

----------


## firefly

Glad you found Cricket alive & well.

----------


## Ebony

Thats great. :Big Applause:

----------


## Paul Rust

*I'm glad it all turned out positively.* :Smile:

----------


## jnicoles428

Well, I'm glad you found her, but you shouldn't be keeping 2 in a 5 gallon. Maybe her escaping was a message "Hey mom/dad! Give me more room!"

----------

